# Picking the wrong truck for trailering



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

My story is, i was a the Vermont Trail Trotters Hunter Pace and parking trailers. And we had a lots of trailers usually with 2 horses on average in the trailers. But a lot the the trucks were bigger trucks, because 2 horses weight a bit with the trailer. And there was a person driving a Toyota truck and there i think was just a singe horse in a 2 horse trailer and this Toyota's back end was sitting way low. I am not a fan of foreign cars like Toyotas, Nissan, Honda and such. But i thought it was ridiculous and Toyota had overrated the towing/ hauling capacity on the truck.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Was it a 1/2 ton truck? Was the hitch just not set up for the right height? Need a little more info. I trailered my horse over 2 hours yesterday all highway. A lot of up hill/down hill action. I have to say, I am very glad I went 3/4 ton. I cannot imagine the stress on a 1/2 truck's tranny or engine in general.


----------

